# we are so bored



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

aunties and uncle we are bored:blush: mommy and daddy arien't paying attention to us:innocent:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Awwww... your girls are too cute, Paula! :heart:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Paula, they are so cute--look at all those toys, how can they be bored!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think you girls need more toys. Paula they are adorable together. I love their bows/barrettes, so cute.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Adorable - but I think they need a few more toys, it doesn't look like they have near enough!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Did they dump the toys out? They are quite the pair aren't they?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I think somebody is spoiled:wub: How adorable they are, Paula! It is great to see Matilda so happy again..she and Maddie seem to get along really well together..:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Did they dump the toys out? They are quite the pair aren't they?



yes they dump the toys out a few times a day:w00t: we have the toys in the office, before Maddie little Matilda would take maybe two or three toys and her ball, she always lined her toys and still does, Miss Maddie well she might be little but she is able to knock the toy box over, :HistericalSmiley:what a wild child:wub:
Matilda is so much happier since Maddie,
they have another basket with more toys lol


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry Paula I'm not buying it....I can't imagine you are not paying attention to them LOL. They are pretty cute.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! So adorable! Sissy's telling me she's bored right now, or hungry, probably hungry!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

They are so cute. Send them my way I will play with them.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

And I have swamp land in Florida for sale too. Ha I bet they have your attention all day long.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula~how adorable are your baby girls! 
They look like they are lacking some serious attention and they don't have nearly enough toys to play with, lol.
Really though, they are precious! I love seeing their pictures ❤


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Bring them to me, I will play with them and we can meet in person, lol! I know its hard to get around just now, but you will be able to sometime...hint....hint.....


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Matilda's mommy said:


> aunties and uncle we are bored:blush: mommy and daddy arien't paying attention to us:innocent:


Those poor babies look so neglected......NOT!!!!! They are so adorable :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! look at the difference in their size! I really couldn't see it that much in your other pics. Your girls are both so adorable :wub:

I bet they really just plum tuckered out from playing so hard!!!! :innocent:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Wow! look at the difference in their size! I really couldn't see it that much in your other pics. Your girls are both so adorable :wub:
> 
> I bet they really just plum tuckered out from playing so hard!!!! :innocent:



Pat, it's strange, Maddie has long legs and is long, but she is very fragile, her face, nose, paws etc are so much smaller than Matilda. Matilda weighs 10 lbs, Maddie 4 1/2 now:innocent: she still wears xs. Ava's much smaller
I'm wondering if she would look smaller if I had her coat cut?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Super cutieeeeeezzz! We are all adoring on you!! Thanks for bring sunshine to our day!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

They're so cute!!!! And Matilda and Maddie -- now that you've got each other, you can entertain each other -- at least some of the time.


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

They can come and play with Auntie Rhonda! ::rubbing hands together:::


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:wub: Love :tender:


----------

